# Resources on Reliability of Romans translations?



## Stope (Mar 22, 2017)

Im desiring to do a simple study on Romans and on how it was handed down to us. Looking for things like the oldest copies, what is generally used for translation (to ESV), etc. Anybody recommend a web page or article (not time for an entire book unfortunately).

Thanks!

Jason


----------

